# Cat has lost her voice?



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

One of my cats Cleo seems to have lost her voice...she is meowing but only a tiny sqeak comes out

Other than the voice she seems fine in herself, still eating & drinking, coming for cuddles.

Anyone else experienced this?? Do cats get laryngitis??


----------



## Nessi (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, my Charlie had Laryngitis a few years back, I don't remember the details but I remember that he didn't seem that ill but that he wasn't able to purr (he doesn't generally make many other noises). I hope your furbaby is back to normal soon.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks...she still has no voice but seems ok other than that. I`ll see how she goes for a couple of days then if she doesn`t start talking to me i guess its a trip to the vets.

The other four seem to be making extra meows to compensate for her


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Is Cleo your MC kitten


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Is Cleo your MC kitten


No Cleo is one of my mogs, she`s almost 12....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

claire & the gang said:


> No Cleo is one of my mogs, she`s almost 12....


  I would keep an eye on her, some cats get stressed at new things which can make them ill or she may have the start of dental problems  but probably ok our eldest likes to mime sometimes


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

This happened to one of my grandad's cat once. He was told his cat was OK by the vets and eventually the cat eventually got her voice back. I don't really know of different causes for cats losing their voices but if your cat becomes unwell then you should seek the advice from your vet.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

One of my cat's is now 13 ish and as far as i can remember he's always ah ah'd instead of meowing. He purrs like a motor so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

My first couldn't meow throught his life. I also had one that meowed but didn't open his mouth. It was almost as if he was humming to himself.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

She is normally a very vocal cat...so its just so strange to see the mouth go & no noise I called the vets last night & was told as long as she doesn`t seem unwell to observe it for a couple of days.

She is still eating, drinking & well apart from the silence....its just so upsetting when one of the furbabies is unwell & i can`t do anything to help


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

My cat Misi's voice comes and goes. She's currently in "silent miaow" mode (well, until Simba annoys her and she finds a voice from somewhere!) Apparently it's quite common and one of those things that baffles many vets...


----------

